# SRL Spanish package



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

This from a guy at SRL.

SRL maybe considering the possibility of putting together a Spanish language package. Channels like A&E Espanol, Discovery, something on that order.

Question is how many people would be interested in something like that.

email us: [email protected] / 1.800.432.8876

Thanks,
Chewy


----------

